# FAF Stories



## Deo (May 4, 2011)

It has recently come to my attention that we lack FAF bedtime stories, indeed like many of you I had no idea there was such a need, but I realize it now.


Icky said:


> We need to write a series of FAF Bedtime Stories, to  warn the newfags about all the boogeymen and monsters and awful  manchildren.


 





_____________________________________________________________________


 Next to a large furry forum there lived on the internet a poor coder with his wife and his two manchildren. The faggot's name was Hansel and the other fag's name was Gretel. He had but little to eat, and once, when a great famine came to the land, he could no longer provide even their daily bread.
  One evening as he was lying in bed worrying about his problems, he sighed and said to his wife, "What is to become of us? How can we feed our leeching neckbeard children when we have nothing for ourselves?"
 So the parents kicked out the manchildren for they were lazy drains  on resources, and refused to let them live any longer in the basement of  the coder's house. Disheartned the neckbeard manchildren sought colace  and comfort in the nearby forum. They walked amongst the many posts.  They came across the terrifying dwellers of the forums, and the  neckbeard children thought that they too would belong in such a group.  But the manchildren were idiots, and the forum dwellers were nasty  beasts. The dwellers gnashed their terrible teeth and clashed their  terrible claws, and indeed the manchildren were frightened of such rage  on the forum.
 Frightened they decided to become more murry and purry in the hopes  of remaining in the 'sanctuary' of the forums, desperatly asskissing the  dwellers and bridge trolls in attempt to fit in. However the dwellers  dislike for them grew, and the dwellers gnashed their teeth and chased  Hansel and Gretel deeper into the FAF, and into the dark putridity of  the Den. There Hansel and Gretel were shocked that they found more weary  castaways such as themselves, and eagerly joined in the scritchings.  And as they sat in the dark dreaming of fleshlights, they told stories  of a wonderful far away land called SoFurry, where the trolls were  vanquished the spooge fell like rain.


----------



## Oopslol (May 4, 2011)

Omg Deo I love you.  Please, more.  I want to know more about the troubled pasts of some of these forgotten *heroes.

*to be used lightly


----------



## CannotWait (May 4, 2011)

Hahaha! Great!

But I think the word you were looking for in line then was Solace, but that's... just... debatable.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 4, 2011)

OM NOM NOM NOM NOM. OM, NOM.


----------



## CannotWait (May 5, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> OM NOM NOM NOM NOM. OM, NOM.


 
I can haz?


----------



## Mentova (May 5, 2011)

I can't see this being anything but amazing.


----------



## Waffles (May 5, 2011)

GAH! I would write one long, but I have a lot of writing on my plate atm :{


----------



## Oopslol (May 5, 2011)

Waffles said:


> GAH! I would write one long, but I have a lot of writing on my plate atm :{


 
Breaking more balls, your post count is 666, you _must_ post one more.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (May 5, 2011)

Nothing ever even remotely related to FA should ever be told to children, period.


----------



## Deo (May 5, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Nothing ever even remotely related to FA should ever be told to children, period.


 I wrote this for _man_children, is that ok WB?

Also someone else contribute, I've got shit to get done and need to stop procrastinating.


----------



## Littlerock (May 5, 2011)

Fucking _winning_.


----------



## Xipoid (May 5, 2011)

HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.................


----------



## Ley (May 5, 2011)

At first I was 

 and then I was


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 5, 2011)

So constipated.

The story seems kind of forced. You used the words "SoFurry", "troll", "dweller", and other unconventional words that are just not formal enough for this kind of literature.
Furaffinity Forums - not an entity, but a group.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (May 5, 2011)

Deo said:


> I wrote this for _man_children, is that ok WB?
> 
> Also someone else contribute, I've got shit to get done and need to stop procrastinating.


 
Only problem is manchildren won't ready anything that isn't directly related to their narrow interests/fetishes, and even then they'll instinctively feel insulted if it uses any words or concepts they don't understand. I dunno, you might have your work cut out for you. A picturebook on the other hand...


----------



## Littlerock (May 5, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Only problem is manchildren won't ready anything that isn't directly related to their narrow interests/fetishes, and even then they'll instinctively feel insulted if it uses any words or concepts they don't understand. I dunno, you might have your work cut out for you. A *picturebook *on the other hand...


 QUICKLY LEY! TO MSPAINT!
:v


----------



## Ley (May 5, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> QUICKLY LEY! TO MSPAINT!
> :v


 
I HAVE BEEN SUMMONED


----------



## Corto (May 5, 2011)

All I got from this is a reminder that I forgot to shave today.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 5, 2011)

Once upon an age there was a pregnant woman who thought it would be a wise idea to twitter and post on a furry forum. She waited and waited for the day she would go into labor. She grew tired of waiting. First she walked, then jogged, then attempted yoga and failed miserably.

Then one day, the exact due date her unborn child was expected on she awoke to horrid back pain. Getting out of bed she felt something awful run down her leg. "great, now I've lost bladder control" she moaned. Little did she know her water had broken. 

Hour or two she gets up from eating and the same thing occurs. Assuming her water had broken she frantically calls her husband with no luck, because of course when she needs someone most they are no where to be reached.

Finally the young prince comes home for lunch, that was never fixed due to the circumstances, the wife and soon to be mother then proceeds to bitch.

They pack their things for their great adventure. Getting to the hospital was no big ordeal. Being informed that indeed her child was on the way she began to post her journey.

(stuff happens here that is rather boring)

Finally after ten hours in labor and not progressing they further induce the now pissed as hell and equally bitchy woman hoping to help things along. Facial expressions at this point could have killed Hitler from the Antarctic pole.

Ten more hours pass, further pain occurs. Woman now exhausted is told to push. The poor wretch covered in sweat and hatred infused glares finally pushes a child forth from her screaming uterus. The couple cries together as well as the grandmother of the now new mother. 

(more boring stuff and gore not like birth itself isn't gory)

The dreaded evil hospital then begins to pester the mother, driving her insane. Lack of sleep and medication to relax her muscles the woman sits in a euphoria never before felt. 

Begging to be freed from her prison the doctor agrees she is fit to go home. She is released from the dungeon and her, her prince and new daughter ride off into the sunset.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (May 5, 2011)

There once was a half fox/half wolf/half dragon named Humpty Dumpty who couldn't decide what they were more "half" of, not to mention that they were also extremely gender confused and wanted to make sure that this fact would come up in conversation as much as possible. Humpty Dumpty, enjoying his/her/its ability to constantly draw attention to their self settled on many forums to create the most fervor.  After amassing a small following of people who fed them attention, Humpty Dumpty decided it was about time that everyone started paying attention to them.  So she decided to amass a large amount of issues in their life, from gender switching, to self-inflicted family issues, to bragging about being a horrible person, building a large wall of drama.

One day Humpty Dumpty sat on this wall of drama, surveying the world around her as everyone became annoyed at how their wall separated the community based on Humpty Dumpty's constant need to be the center of discussion.  Then, Humpty Dumpty had a great fall and the drama came crumbling down all over him/her/it.  Though Humpty Dumpty tried to call upon all the members of the forum, from the mods to the newfags to come and give it the attention it craved, no one bothered giving them the time of day.  With no one to feed them attention, Humpty Dumpty eventually starved from becoming a social outcast, and their wall was to never be put together again.


----------



## Oopslol (May 5, 2011)

This is glorious.

Just out of curiosity how long have the FA forums been around for?


----------



## Fay V (May 5, 2011)

once upon a time there was a very unique fox wolf. He was by far the most interesting and unique person on the entire forum. He was totally crazy and random, with all sort of crazy things (like this one stuffed fish that he hung from a string which is sort of like a noose, and totally random and cool). Unfortunately the awesomely crazy random individual had his own stife!. The poor thing had to live with a terrible tyrant of a father. This monster of a man would not let him live out his dreams, be the WolffOX that he could be. He wouldn't let him...wear a tail to school. 
But what did this old man know, he was repressing his brilliant uniqueness! There would never be another being so unique and random as him. In the secrecy of his greatest fortress (his bedroom) he crafted himself the most fantastic tail out of fun fur, and kept it in his backpack. He snuck it to school and put it on, this was a victory for the dear WolffOX, but alas! those demonic students! The bastards! They laughed and teased. they didn't understand his brilliance!
And so he came to FaF to tell his many fans of his woes...


----------



## Mentova (May 5, 2011)

Fay V said:


> once upon a time there was a very unique fox wolf. He was by far the most interesting and unique person on the entire forum. He was totally crazy and random, with all sort of crazy things (like this one stuffed fish that he hung from a string which is sort of like a noose, and totally random and cool). Unfortunately the awesomely crazy random individual had his own stife!. The poor thing had to live with a terrible tyrant of a father. This monster of a man would not let him live out his dreams, be the WolffOX that he could be. He wouldn't let him...wear a tail to school.
> But what did this old man know, he was repressing his brilliant uniqueness! There would never be another being so unique and random as him. In the secrecy of his greatest fortress (his bedroom) he crafted himself the most fantastic tail out of fun fur, and kept it in his backpack. He snuck it to school and put it on, this was a victory for the dear WolffOX, but alas! those demonic students! The bastards! They laughed and teased. they didn't understand his brilliance!
> And so he came to FaF to tell his many fans of his woes...


 I completely forgot about that failure of a human being. Thank you for reminding me. :V


----------



## Fay V (May 5, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I completely forgot about that failure of a human being. Thank you for reminding me. :V


 He was my first extreme hatred


----------



## Mentova (May 5, 2011)

Fay V said:


> He was my first extreme hatred


 We all gotta start somewhere. :V


----------



## Ley (May 5, 2011)

STICKY STICKY STICKY. :3c


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 5, 2011)

gero was a young boy when he stumbled upon the glen of the animalhead people. he found that their ways were more exotic and decided to attend an all animalhead person high school. gero liked the way the animalhead people would give him hugs in the hallway and play jumprope with their tails. after graduation, gero had no direction. he tried to be anonymous but it was not for him. his curiosity got the better of him and he decided to check in with his old animalhead pals. he found most of them had moved away but noticed that there was a new animalhead meeting ground in their place. gero joined and felt like he was in high school again, happy as ever. soon though, gero noted that despite the fun times to be had at the new animalhead hangout he would never recapture that feeling he got as a teenager. gero went through several dark periods of sadness and resigned himself to coping with this new future.

the animalheads would live on but inside himself gero knew they were dead


----------



## Aden (May 5, 2011)

Ley said:


> STICKY STICKY STICKY. :3c


 
I probably will - but I just want to make sure there's gonna be a lot of good content here first


----------



## Ley (May 5, 2011)

Aden said:


> I probably will - but I just want to make sure there's gonna be a lot of good content here first


 
a'kay. :3c 

amg someone should do FAFA... wait that's not old 'nuff yet.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 5, 2011)

Ley said:


> a'kay. :3c
> 
> amg someone should do FAFA... wait that's not old 'nuff yet.



something that epic... Fuck old write down the history of fafa!


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 5, 2011)

Once upon a time, not too long ago, there was a Fox, from the city of Manchester, his name was Tashkent.  He, being the rather idiotic specimin thought that, to fit in as a decent furry, had to be more intuned with his animalistic side.  One night, as he happened to be browsing the well reknowned site known as Fur Affinity Forums.  Tashkent's friends arrived, with many cases of fine Ale, and that silly, silly fox became intoxicated, and surprisingly enough much more idiotic.  Turning to his friends, he began to regale them in a tale, of how he was a fox inside, and that they would never understand him.  To prove his point in fact, he did a horrible act, which cost the life of poor Timmy the Mouse.  After swallowing that mouse, Tashkent had yet another idea, in his long history of bad ideas, because thinking he had proven himself worthy of furdom, that Mancunian Fox posted on FAF with glee, and explained to the users what he had done.  Contrary to his beliefs though, his posts were met, not with joy and love, like he had assumed, but with rage, and a hatred like this site has never seen before.  Disheartened by this, the fox known as Tashkent proceeded to do other acts, most likely out of pure, rage induced, insanity.  Acts such as, smearing excrement on monuments, and whining in Rants and Raves about how nobody likes him, and he needed "wuv".  Finally, after a long age of him, just not understanding, Tashkent finally gave up, and fled to the more hugboxian place known as Furry Pile, where he still resides to this day.    THE END


----------



## BRN (May 5, 2011)

â™ªâ™«l33tpwner went up the hill
to trace a piece of art-work
but he typed like shit, got reportÃ©d,
and 'neer banned his ass for-ever.â™«â™ª


----------



## Deo (May 5, 2011)

then writeyour own godddamned thing





Satellite One said:


> So constipated.
> 
> The story seems kind of forced. You used the words "SoFurry", "troll", "dweller", and other unconventional words that are just not formal enough for this kind of literature.
> Furaffinity Forums - not an entity, but a group.


----------



## Volkodav (May 5, 2011)

This thread made me hate The Den even more


----------



## LizardKing (May 5, 2011)

Once upon a time, there were three little furries, and they ventured forth to the wonderful world of FAF. They explored far and wide, from the raging winds among the peaks of R&R, to the strange and bizarre plains of Off Topic, and even a brief trip to the turgid depths of The Den. Finally, they found a majestic place filled with all sorts of fantastical beings in all shapes and sizes. They had found the fursuiters, and they decided there and then to try and emulate these curious beings.

The first furry - impatient and impulsive that he was - quickly made himself a suit from cardboard and paper machÃ©. Having neither patience nor finesse, after a short time his shoddy suit was complete. Sadly, upon approaching the masses, he was ridiculed and cast out from them. 

The second furry thought long and hard about how he could fit in, and was suddenly struck by genius. He knew what had to be done! In fact, the idea was of such greatness, he decided to announce it to his future friends there and then. Running up to the largest of the groups, he boldly announced his grand idea: an armoured suit made of fibreglass! Alas, he was not met by rapturous applause he had expected, and barely had time to start running before he was torn apart by the group. They would not allow such terrible and dangerous ideas to exist even in the minds of madmen.

The third furry saw the folly of the first two, and spent time carefully studying various specimens and examples, sharing ideas and gratefully receiving ideas for improvement. When the time finally came for him to reveal his masterpiece to his new friends, he was initially met with congratulations and compliments. This did not last long, however, as one of the sharp-eyed furries spotted something - something terrible. This third furry had carefully grafted a sheath onto his suit, and upon realizing this, he was also banished from the group. He ended up living the rest of his life in solitude, hoping that one day he would find others like him, but it was not to be.


----------



## Volkodav (May 5, 2011)

Once upon a time there was a forum, this forum harbored the most disgusting freaks on the planet and they all liked to rub and touch eachother
Then Deo ate them all alive and the end.


----------



## Mentova (May 5, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> The third furry saw the folly of the first two, and spent time carefully studying various specimens and examples, sharing ideas and gratefully receiving ideas for improvement. When the time finally came for him to reveal his masterpiece to his new friends, he was initially met with congratulations and compliments. This did not last long, however, as one of the sharp-eyed furries spotted something - something terrible. This third furry had carefully grafted a sheath onto his suit, and upon realizing this, he was also banished from the group. He ended up living the rest of his life in solitude, hoping that one day he would find others like him, but it was not to be.


 Woah, elaborate?

Did this really happen?


----------



## Gavrill (May 5, 2011)

Once upon a time there was a femboy cheetah who claimed to not be a pedophile. However, in everything they posted, they mentioned kids in adult situations. All the time.
This cheetah, whom shall not be named, spent a lot of time defending themselves, saying they were not a pedophile. 
About 10 minutes after they started a thread about "Children In Adult Situations", they were found to have cub porn in their favorites, as well as "suggestive cub". 

The cheetah still valiantly defended themselves until they made one too many threads about an issue that has since been banned. They were unceremoniously kicked out, and no one mourned their passing.

Occasionally the cheetah stalks the forums when unbanned to pounce the unwary and young.


----------



## Volkodav (May 5, 2011)

Skift said:


> Once upon a time there was a femboy cheetah who claimed to not be a pedophile. However, in everything they posted, they mentioned kids in adult situations. All the time.
> This cheetah, whom shall not be named, spent a lot of time defending themselves, saying they were not a pedophile.
> About 10 minutes after they started a thread about "Children In Adult Situations", they were found to have cub porn in their favorites, as well as "suggestive cub".
> 
> ...


 
LOL i thought that guy was a corgi?


----------



## Gavrill (May 5, 2011)

Clayton said:


> LOL i thought that guy was a corgi?


 
Nah there was more than one one pedo in denial


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 5, 2011)

nursery rhymes:

Hickory dickory dock
The woffox started stroking his cock
the ban hit low
As did he implied that on his cinnamon buns did cum show
He came to faf to baaaaw
Was ridiculed by them all
Hickory dickory dock


----------



## Volkodav (May 5, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> nursery rhymes:
> 
> Hickory dickory dock
> The woffox started stroking his cock
> ...


 
Hickory dickery dock, the fox jumped on the cock


----------



## RedSavage (May 5, 2011)

There's a far off place, right past the edge of what your eyes can see, where the light is too bright and the night is too dark. It's a terrible and fierce place. It's the city of R&R. 

The city of R&R follow a seemingly strict yet unspoken code of rules in terms of what is considered a thread or topic worthy of honest discussion. With opinions flying rampant, there had to be a certain amount of order, lest the city become a hug-box or soap box for idiotic opinions. The main staples of these rules stemmed from a single ideal. DON'T BE A FUCKING MORON.

That was Spank McGee's first mistake. The totally unique fox/dragon/wolf/horse breed with neon colored fur and 20 inch genitalia walked into the city, stood on the highest soap box, used an ALL CAPS brand megaphone, and shouted, as loud as he could in his whiny voice...

*FURSECUTION! WE NEED TO STAND UP FOR OURSELVES FELLOW FURS, BECAUSE WE'RE SO MISS TREATED!!11*

He was then eaten alive. 

And then suspended for posting in the wrong thread.


----------



## crustone (May 5, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Hickory dickery dock, the fox jumped on the cock


 
and he died of rectal trauma.

 The End


----------



## Volkodav (May 5, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> There's a far off place, right past the edge of what your eyes can see, where the light is too bright and the night is too dark. It's a terrible and fierce place. It's the city of R&R.
> 
> The city of R&R follow a seemingly strict yet unspoken code of rules in terms of what is considered a thread or topic worthy of honest discussion. With opinions flying rampant, there had to be a certain amount of order, lest the city become a hug-box or soap box for idiotic opinions. The main staples of these rules stemmed from a single ideal. DON'T BE A FUCKING MORON.
> 
> ...


 
and then he ran back to his home in The Den


----------



## Gavrill (May 5, 2011)

Clayton said:


> and then he ran back to his home in The Den


 
where he was given many asspats until someone in R&R linked the thread, at which point he was eaten a second time.


----------



## Volkodav (May 5, 2011)

Skift said:


> where he was given many asspats until someone in R&R linked the thread, at which point he was eaten a second time.


 And then the thread was locked for being AWFF TOPICK and everybody was banned and I cried


----------



## Gavrill (May 5, 2011)

Clayton said:


> And then the thread was locked for being AWFF TOPICK and everybody was banned and I cried


 
And then everyone moved on to a new target, as the old one was b& for death threats via PM.


----------



## crustone (May 5, 2011)

Skift said:


> And then everyone moved on to a new target, as the old one was b& for death threats via PM.


 
And then he ran off to the SoFurry forums to BAWWW about how FaF is full of mean trolls.


----------



## Gavrill (May 5, 2011)

crustone said:


> And then he ran off to the SoFurry forums to BAWWW about how FaF is full of mean trolls.


 
And nothing of value was lost.


----------



## Jashwa (May 5, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Humpty Dumpty


This is the best. 



Tomias_Redford said:


> Tashkent


 Fuck you I was going to do one about Tashkent but you ruined it :C.


There once was an oblivious poet,
Who was horrible yet didn't know it.
He told his stories far and wide, 
Legions of 15 year olds at his side.
They didn't even find it frightening,
That his dick was struck by lightning.
He said he had the power,
To fuck them for hours. 

He thought he'd fancy himself an army man,
But they said he was too good for that plan. 
He ran off to try his hand at med school,
Still not realizing that he was a fool. 
He returned many months later,
Only to be greeted by haters. 
He tried and tried to prove his knowledge, 
But most doubt he even went to college. 

See, the poet tried to tell one too many tales, 
He tried to lie so much that it'd have to fail.  
From his tragic backstory and love life, 
To his proficiency with a Bowie knife.
No one believed the poet anymore;
They just found him a bore. 
Plus, he wasn't even a poet,
His horrible English showed it.


----------



## Oopslol (May 5, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> This is the best.
> 
> 
> Fuck you I was going to do one about Tashkent but you ruined it :C.
> ...


 
*snaps fingers*  

You're a poet and did know it!


----------



## Littlerock (May 5, 2011)

There once was a cyan furfag,
who did'st bawl for free art like a hag.
When receiving it though,
his bad side did show,
and he ran off with his coat and his bag.



:U limerick time


----------



## shmoo (May 5, 2011)

Ooh, catchy poem.  I want to try! I want to try!!

There once was a furfag from Peru
Who dreamed he was humping a shoe
He awoke in such pleasure
And lounged in his leisure
Then told all of his FAF 'friends' too


----------



## Gavrill (May 5, 2011)

That's amazing, Jash. Props.


----------



## Mentova (May 5, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> This is the best.
> 
> 
> Fuck you I was going to do one about Tashkent but you ruined it :C.
> ...


 Well done good sir.


----------



## Jashwa (May 5, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> :U limerick time


 Paging LizardKing, FAF stories thread. 

Paging, LizardKing.


----------



## Ozriel (May 5, 2011)

We need a story of FAF's dark history...A chronicle of sorts.


----------



## LizardKing (May 5, 2011)

I HEARD THE SIGNAL

There once was a guy called l33tpower
Whose threads were an awful shit-shower
He called out Dragoneer
And got fucked in the rear
Now his crap gets locked within an hour


----------



## Littlerock (May 5, 2011)

A furfag once needed a 'ride',
so he showed off his sheath in good stride.
Not ev'n an hour later,
his page filled with haters!
As he bawleeted, they laughed 'till they died.


----------



## LizardKing (May 5, 2011)

It's easier to make limericks about banned people because they're okay to insult.

This one is for Tashkent the fox
Who's dumber than a box of rocks
He'll swallow mice whole
And then fill his butthole
With a load of Bad Dragon cocks

Here's an old classic that fits in well here.


LizardKing said:


> There was an old man called Ty
> And everyone laughed when he'd cry
> He'd report the posts
> And make stupid boasts
> Then tell them to fuck off and die



Sometimes I almost miss that guy. Almost.


----------



## Ozriel (May 5, 2011)

There once was a fur called "The Guru"
The words that he spouted were just like "Doo Doo".
His vids were so fail
The trolls could tell that he was at the end of his rope.

The purple one flagged many a vid
The trolls kept laughing at the crying he did.
His White knights are a joke,
made of poor saps and dopes.
That all needed a bar of soap. :V

I am no bard..... >.>


----------



## Littlerock (May 5, 2011)

There once fag with long locks,
Who dyed them to match his pink socks.
He thought he was furry, 
'till he Googled 'murry purry',
then said: "DISREGARD THAT, I SUCK COCKS".


----------



## Mentova (May 5, 2011)

This thread is beautiful.


----------



## Gavrill (May 5, 2011)

There was once a corgi named Ein
He's said, "There are kids I'd like to see me in"
So he rallied the troops, pedos of course
But FAF was upset and showed no remorse
"E6 is the place you should be in."


----------



## LizardKing (May 5, 2011)

Shadow Nazi was a crazy guy
Claimed his potions could make piggies fly
Mixing chems with such flair
Our insults he can bear
It's just fumes that are making him cry


----------



## Ozriel (May 5, 2011)

There once was a furry who was sick.
He cummed on food with his dick.

A user reported this man,
he got a swift ban.
He came to FAF to complain about his span.

Many a user had laughed, 
because he complained that he had gotten the shaft.
The mod then found 
Violations that made her frown.
while he continued to cry. :V


----------



## RedSavage (May 5, 2011)

Fursecution is a real nasty word
Shouted by obese and stupid fur-turds
Who think that we care 
About what they share
As far as their bullshit is concerned


----------



## Gavrill (May 5, 2011)

There was once a devil named God
Who lashed out at many poor sods
Her voice though was cute,
Her opinions astute
I wonder why she isn't a mod.


----------



## LizardKing (May 5, 2011)

These forums see plenty of trolls
As effective as election polls
Using all caps and swearing
And clearly not preparing
They get treated like stupid ragdolls


----------



## Ozriel (May 5, 2011)

Skift said:


> There was once a devil named God
> Who lashed out at many poor sods
> Her voice though was cute,
> Her opinions astute
> I wonder why she isn't a mod.


 
She'd have to give up being blunt.
I do like her yelling at runts.
The newfags come and expect
that things here are perfect.
Then she posts to give them the truth. :V


----------



## Littlerock (May 5, 2011)

A while a go by the sea,
lived a man with a fetish for knees.
He spake of his love,
and to his hat3rs he shoved:
"UR THE CANCER THAT IS KILLING /B/".

The forums all laughed 'till they wheezed,
and mocked the weirdo as much as they pleased.
One youth in reply,
with a tear in his eye,
quoth: "At least I don't want to fuck knees."


----------



## LizardKing (May 5, 2011)

There once was a guy called Dragoneer
Who likes to take cock up th
*(USER WAS BANNED FOR THIS POST)*


----------



## Gavrill (May 5, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> She'd have to give up being blunt.
> I do like her yelling at runts.
> The newfags come and expect
> that things here are perfect.
> Then she posts to give them the truth. :V


On FAF there's a random black mod
Whom probably owned a FAF squad
And danced on the graves
Of the sick and depraved
Then summoned the hounds with a nod.


----------



## Gavrill (May 5, 2011)

There was once a king of reptiles
Stupidity made him puke bile
"Cloacae are best!"
"Surely you jest."
And he put sunglasses on in style.


----------



## Ozriel (May 5, 2011)

I should sticky this thread.


----------



## Gavrill (May 5, 2011)

Tycho is an excellent poster
Who hit republicans with toasters
He bellowed and raged
Like an animal caged
Yet he was never a boaster.


----------



## Ozriel (May 5, 2011)

There once was a fur that was sick.
He let other furs plow him with their dick.
 He bent over his rear,
and just as he feared,
He came back from AC with an STD from a neckbeard.

This is why you use protection during intercourse.
many a fur did not show him remourse.

The money he was awarded,
to treat his STD was thwarted
to buying nothing but porn.


----------



## Gavrill (May 5, 2011)

Oh wait, needs more failure.

There is a _thing_ named SubiDoo
Whose modus operandi was "I TROLL YOU"
He was so full of cocks
That he should be a fox
He was the one humping the shoe.


----------



## Sai_Wolf (May 5, 2011)

Skift said:


> Tycho is an excellent poster
> Who hit republicans with tcoasters
> He bellowed and raged
> Like an animal caged
> Yet he was never a btoaster.


 
I like this version.


----------



## Gavrill (May 5, 2011)

Sai_Wolf said:


> I like this version.


 
There once was a wolf named Sai
He was a pretty cool guy
He raged sometimes
And modified rhymes
But his humor was pretty dry.


----------



## crustone (May 5, 2011)

There once was a furfag named Snowykoeld,
He liked to rape chickens that were not very old,
Snowy was banned from a chicken forum for preforming horrible acts,
Such as raping hens and spouting useless chicken facts,
He went to furaffinity to make a thread,
Bitching and moaning how he wished he was dead,
He tried to get everyone to understand,
But nobody cared and just wanted him to be banned,
He cried and complained that he was getting trolled,
While everybody else just sat back and lol'd,
He was never seen again.


----------



## Recel (May 5, 2011)

Im not sure to laugh or cry at these storyes. Even if they are pretty well writen.


----------



## Gavrill (May 5, 2011)

There was a poster named Randy
Who thought that bikes were quite dandy
When a bike went missing,
FAF would be dissing
The squirrel who bought them like candy.


----------



## Ozriel (May 5, 2011)

Once FA decided to ban Cub porn,
maby a cub furry began to scorn.
As they all preached
That their freedom of speech had been breached.
They cried all the way to Inkbunny.


----------



## RedSavage (May 5, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Once FA decided to ban Cub porn,
> maby a cub furry began to scorn.
> As they all preached
> That their freedom of speech had been breached.
> They cried all the way to Inkbunny.



You see these dumbasses clearly did not know
That FurAffinity is not a public show
There IS NO free speech
There is no king to impeach
So fucking follow the rules or just go


----------



## Gavrill (May 5, 2011)

Furries cried about the ban
"Our rights are being canned"
First amendment doesn't apply...
And yet they bitched and moaned and cried
Until they were finally v&.


----------



## Ozriel (May 5, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> You see these dumbasses clearly did not know
> That FurAffinity is not a public show
> There IS NO free speech
> There is no king to impeach
> So fucking follow the rules or just go



There are still users who post CP out of spite,
which the admins have to clean up all day and night.
One user had flipped 
when his image was snipped
and created a journal about it. :V

He cried that FA wasn't being fair,
that the picture had no sexuallity there.
Many users guffawed
while he just bitched and bawwed
That FA did not deserve his art.


----------



## Gavrill (May 5, 2011)

Today there was a picture of steak
A comment: "I won't eat it, broiled or baked"
They went on to say all life was great
They were vegan, him and his mate
They said hyoomans could jump in a lake.


----------



## Jashwa (May 5, 2011)

And yet another thread falls victim to limerickinitus


----------



## Ozriel (May 5, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> And yet another thread falls victim to limerickinitus


 
CONTRIBUTE, OR I WILL DEVOUR YOUR BRAIN!


----------



## Cain (May 5, 2011)

I <3 Skift's ones the best.


----------



## Volkodav (May 5, 2011)

There once was a guy named Clay, there's no word that rhymes except gay
And so I suck at rhyming


Wait what? chicken fucking?


----------



## RedSavage (May 5, 2011)

Clayton said:


> There once was a guy named Clay, there's no word that rhymes except gay


 
way say may hey yay today hay fray spray array 

:V


----------



## Jw (May 5, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> way say may hey yay today hay fray spray array
> 
> :V


 
rhyme my name to something

Jw rhymes with.... 
FFFFF


----------



## Aden (May 5, 2011)

Jw said:


> Jw rhymes with....


 
Rhymes, Jw,
Do they trouble you?


----------



## crustone (May 5, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Wait what? chicken fucking?



http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/87958-i-m-like-really-ticked-off!


----------



## LizardKing (May 5, 2011)

Jw said:


> rhyme my name to something
> 
> Jw rhymes with....
> FFFFF



There once was a guy called JW
Who lived in a bubble, too
When he asked for rhymes
In LizardKing chimes,
And says, "Stop causing trouble, you!"

(Edit: Totally not stolen from Aden you fucking ninja)


----------



## Jw (May 5, 2011)

Aden said:


> Rhymes, Jw,
> Do they trouble you?


 
Oh, so sorry, it's "jaydub". Or Jawoo. Or Jawa. YOU DON'T KNOW ME

Words were smithied by Aden
whose vocab was quite overladen
with turnings of phrase
he left readers amazed 
whilst keeping failtrolls from raiding


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 5, 2011)

There once was a poster who loved cats
Though so alien in appearance you wish to hit them with bats
He is actually quite cool
Sometimes a tool
Though he makes up for it quite well


----------



## Volkodav (May 5, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> way say may hey yay today hay fray spray array
> 
> :V


Now make a line using Clay and one of those words that makes snese



dinosaurdammit said:


> There once was a poster who loved cats
> Though so alien in appearance you wish to hit them with bats
> He is actually quite cool
> Sometimes a tool
> Though he makes up for it quite well


 
HAHAHA
OMG THAT'S SO MEAN 
tODAY I was chasing them on all fours and i fell forwards and inhaled and sucked my cats gut by accident


----------



## Mentova (May 5, 2011)

Clayton said:


> tODAY I was chasing them on all fours and i fell forwards and *inhaled and sucked my cats* gut by accident


 You sick fuck. I thought you were against zoophilia?


----------



## LizardKing (May 5, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Now make a line using Clay and one of those words that makes snese



Challenge accepted

On FAF there's this guy who's called Clay
Who plays with young pussy all day
I of course mean a cat
Don't look at me like that
He would never touch girls, he's a gay

:V


----------



## RedSavage (May 5, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Now make a line using Clay and one of those words that makes snese


 
There once was a poster named Clay
He tried his best to keep the morons at bay
It was a valiant mission
But through constant attrition
He was forced to log off for the day

:V

Ninja'd. Dammit, LizardKing. >:C


----------



## Volkodav (May 5, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You sick fuck. I thought you were against zoophilia?


ADD much? Couldn't even read the full sentence.



LizardKing said:


> Challenge accepted
> 
> On FAF there's this guy who's called Clay
> Who plays with young pussy all day
> ...





CoyoteCaliente said:


> There once was a poster named Clay
> He tried his best to keep the morons at bay
> It was a valiant mission
> But through constant attrition
> ...


Omg these are excellent poems *give you both a star*


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 5, 2011)

There once was a burd fag named icky
Though as I recall is not picky
He only spoke in squaks
and liked to perch on hk the fox
and agrees that this thread should have a sticky


----------



## shmoo (May 5, 2011)

There once was a furfag named HK
Whom everyone claimed was gay.
One day he shouted, "What must I do, to prove to you?
That I actually really like boobies."

One day on FAF, he was having a rest,
HK felt something, it was the best.
But he woke with a scream, claiming, "What was that dream!?"
He thought of a threesome, a group, a team.

He thought and wondered, he wondered and thought,
"What the hell happened!?  How was this brought?"
He pushed back the feelings, the pleasure he felt
And wallowed in sadness as a tear began to welt.

This was not what he wanted, he was no longer settled.
So he turned to FAF with courage and mettle.
"The 'coming out' thread?  It can't hurt I suppose.
Surely there must be someone who knows."

He read through it all, the entire thread
And said, "Fuck it, I already feel dead."
So he told them his story, he gave it a try,
And told them, "Well, I dreamt of a guy."

It didn't help, they laughed and they jeered,
and everyone said, "Wait 'til they all hear!"
They wouldn't explain, he didn't know why,
until someone took pity and said, "HK, you're bi!"

At least he had an answer, it helped a little bit,
but he was still going to take a raging fit;
Flirtatious messages, a clusterfuck, no less.
But he secretly liked them, though he'd never confess.

A short time had passed, yet HK felt ready,
So he changed his meme to, "Hey bby <3".
He got carried away with his thoughts that were 'gay'
And made a mistake still regretted today.

For when he was posting and lurking around
he did something that for most would astound.
His eyes were catched by Gibby, who's nice and kind,
and he made a decision whilst not in right mind.

He sent him a message, a private one to be specific,
that said, "Hey bby, I'd like to give ur fur a lick ;]"
But Gibby was shocked, startled, aghast,
HK knew he had to do something fast.

Things were going to be tricky, that he was sure,
he wasn't sure if his social standings would endure.
Shameless flirting, oh what had he done!?
He thought that if FAF knew they'd have some real fun.

But HK was wrong, they'd empathise and understand,
Some would even lend a hand.
He thought there'd be ridicule, scoffing and hate,
But HK, they wouldn't do that, it's still not too late.


----------



## Ozriel (May 5, 2011)

There are four mods in this thread,
considering to lock it before trouble comes to a head.
they laughed so loud,
it attracted a crowd,
and decided to let the users play.


----------



## Jw (May 5, 2011)

Trolling, a Haiku--

oh you damn furries
always speaking in coarse words
why are you trolling?

Clay, a haiku--
Clay is waiting
Newfag wants to fuck his dog
target now in sight

DD, a haiku--
She had prego gut
thirteen pages later on
her baby was born


----------



## Volkodav (May 5, 2011)

Jw said:


> Trolling, a Haiku--
> 
> oh you damn furries
> always speaking in coarse words
> ...


 Hhahah omg, these are the best. I love the "she had a prego gut"


----------



## Smelge (May 5, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> There are four mods in this thread,
> considering to lock it before trouble comes to a head.
> We laughed so loud,
> it attracted a crowd,
> and they decided to let the users play.


 
I like how you refer to mods like they are real people.

It's adorable.


----------



## Mentova (May 5, 2011)

Clay is a strange man
Takes jokes too seriously
He may do his cats


----------



## Jw (May 5, 2011)

Here are 2 more Haiku:

HK--
he was a card fox
loved and respected by all
guys I am not gay

Fay--
Her philosophy
seek to do no ill to men
you, furry, are still fucked


----------



## Aden (May 5, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> I HEARD THE SIGNAL
> 
> There once was a guy called l33tpower
> Whose threads were an awful shit-shower
> ...


 


I hate having to lecture the crowd,
but you know callouts are not allowed
It's perfectly grand
if they're already banned
Otherwise don't bash people out loud~


----------



## LizardKing (May 5, 2011)

Jw said:


> [haikus]



Hmm.

The newbies on FAF
Have the wrong expectations
We soon set them right

It may look painful
But it's really for the best
Just the strong survive

If they can't take it
They can go to SoFurry
And yiff all they want

That stuff don't fly here
We do not want your bullshit
So shut the fuck up



Aden said:


> I hate having to lecture the crowd,
> but you know callouts are not allowed
> It's perfectly grand
> if they're already banned
> Otherwise don't bash people out loud~


 
Hey that's not a callout, it's perfectly factual.

He made a thread, everyone knows it was awful, he made a journal about Dragoneer, got banned, and made another thread which got locked.


----------



## Smelge (May 5, 2011)

FAF haiku

Fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck,
Fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck,
Fuck fuck cockhole.


----------



## Volkodav (May 5, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Clay is a strange man
> Takes jokes too seriously
> He may do his cats


 Hk is a little bitch and im gonna slap his shit
A haiku by me


----------



## Ozriel (May 5, 2011)

Smelge said:


> I like how you refer to mods like they are real people.
> 
> It's adorable.


 
One day, Smelge...One day.


----------



## Aden (May 5, 2011)

Smelge said:


> FAF haiku
> 
> Fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck, *(5)*
> Fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck, *(7)*
> Fuck fuck cockhole. *(4)*


 
HOW COULD YOU POSSIBLY FUCK THAT UP


----------



## Ozriel (May 5, 2011)

Aden said:


> HOW COULD YOU POSSIBLY FUCK THAT UP


 
Give him an infraction and an F.


----------



## Mentova (May 5, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Hk is a little bitch and im gonna slap his shit
> A haiku by me


 Clay is very mad
Raging about goofy post
Makes HK giggle


----------



## Jw (May 5, 2011)

Aden said:


> HOW COULD YOU POSSIBLY FUCK THAT UP


 
Aden is enraged
Smelge fucked up the syllabi
fail or win trolling?




Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Give him an infraction and an F.


 
Zeke should relax
no need to get angry too
OH SHIT I AM SORRY


----------



## Ozriel (May 5, 2011)

This thread is silly
You all make me laugh loudly.
I really hate you all.




			
				jw said:
			
		

> Zeke should relax
> no need to get angry too
> OH SHIT I AM SORRY



My ban hand is strong
I will slap the white from you.
Get the fuck out now.


----------



## Smelge (May 5, 2011)

Aden said:


> HOW COULD YOU POSSIBLY FUCK THAT UP


 
Because it annoys people, so i count it as successful.


----------



## Cain (May 5, 2011)

This is getting weird,
I am quite annoyed right now
I'm going to bed soon.


----------



## Recel (May 5, 2011)

From time to time, a newfur arrives here,
And all they see is laughter and tears.
They try to beg for friendship and flowers,
But its a harsh world between the admin towers.

I came here, just like the rest,
To speak my mind and put my skills to test.
From the corner of my eye I still see the hate,
Threads locked; sinking in a fast rate.

I often wonder, will I suffer the same faith?


Yep. I was bored, so I tryed to write something up.


----------



## Mentova (May 5, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> My ban hand is strong
> I will slap the white from you.
> Get the fuck out now.


 Angry black fur-mod
Makes sure her pimp hand is strong
Gets bored, plays some WoW


----------



## ArielMT (May 5, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Angry black fur-mod
> Makes sure her pimp hand is strong
> Gets bored, plays some WoW


 
Heckler & Koch,
It's been real nice knowing you,
Sad to see you go.


----------



## Jw (May 5, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> My ban hand is strong
> I will slap the white from you.
> Get the fuck out now.


 
You're in Starfaf
you never said thanks to me
I am thus hurt deeply

do what you want to
I won't sit here and pout long
infractions? none yet.

I am not white though
I'm getting my tan back now
not much white to slap


----------



## Smelge (May 5, 2011)

There once was a mod called Zeke,
Was kind to the users all week.
No attention was paid to her sweet serenades
And they fucked her till her anus did leak.

That is the true story of why Zeke rules us with iron fistings. She used to be so nice, and the users ruined it all.


----------



## Mentova (May 5, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> Heckler & Koch,
> It's been real nice knowing you,
> Sad to see you go.


 Wait what did I do D:


----------



## Ozriel (May 5, 2011)

Smelge said:


> There once was a mod called Zeke,
> Was kind to the users all week.
> No attention was paid to her sweet serenades
> And they fucked her till her anus did leak.
> ...


 
I will destroy you. >:{



Jw said:


> You're in Starfaf
> you never said thanks to me
> I am thus hurt deeply
> 
> ...



I am sorry sir.
PM me link.


----------



## ArielMT (May 5, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wait what did I do D:


 
Taunted a mod with a quick banhammer of power, with a temper to match that's quicker than mine.


----------



## Ozriel (May 5, 2011)

Welcome to FAF, the site of troll fiends
Where the regulars are crass and mean
The users come out when dramaâ€™s a head,
The mods watch and lurk before locking the thread.

Many furries come from the Main site asking for asspats and hugs
As they are laughed at, they cry and scream that they have aspergers and on drugs.
The admins and mods deliver warnings and infractions
Due to the drama that has become a dissatisfaction. 

Along with fail furfags, we get spam bots galore
Posting things like health insurance and Hungarian porn whores. 
The more we ban, the more that come
Until the report thread is severely overrun.

The mods here are cynical just like the users,
Which often are accused of being power abusers.
We laugh at some threads now and then before they are locked
The users complain later to why their posts are blocked. 


Despite all of the harshness, FAF is quite nice.
The opinions we deliver give the fandom some spice.
Although we do get the occasional whiner,
Complaining about things like porn and â€œ QQ I am not a minorâ€.

Come to FAF only if you have lurked, 
Not understanding how we run makes us quite irked.
Make sure you have a layer of thick skin.
This place is not for those whose epidermis is thin. 

(I fail...:V)


----------



## Unsilenced (May 5, 2011)

Haikus are easy
I don't even see the point. 
Try real poetry. :v


----------



## Recel (May 5, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> and Hungarian whores.


 
Ill take that as a personal offense! :V


----------



## Ozriel (May 5, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Haikus are easy
> I don't even see the point.
> Try real poetry. :v


 
Foxes like fox cock
cock cock cock cock cock cock cock
They suck for five buck



Recel said:


> Ill take that as a personal offense! :V


 
You do not spam threads about sucking cocks and "Really hot porn", do you?


----------



## Smelge (May 5, 2011)

I think mods are really dumb,
they all take it up the bum,
one day I wish to be one,
wait, fuck.


----------



## Ozriel (May 5, 2011)

Smelge said:


> I think mods are really dumb,
> they all take it up the bum,
> one day I wish to be one,
> wait, fuck.


 
:3
I'll vouch for you too
You will be very happy.
Until you are dead.


----------



## Recel (May 5, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> You do not spam threads about sucking cocks and "Really hot porn", do you?



No...

<.<
>.>

Ofcourse not!


----------



## Thatch (May 5, 2011)

This was about forum 'heroes' long gone
So FAF's legacy would not be forgone
But you guy went ahead
Made a circlejerk thread
Fantastic work people, well done :V

And goddamit, Lizard, I wanted to write a full story about Shadow Nazi :c


----------



## Aden (May 5, 2011)

Thatch said:


> And goddamit, Lizard, I wanted to write a full story about Shadow Nazi :c


 
YOU STILL CAN
go go go
it's not like we're claiming topics or anything


----------



## Smelge (May 5, 2011)

There once was a furry called Thatch,
Go soak him in fuel, grab a match,
Watch as he burns,
Writhes and turns,
Now I have to clean up my wet patch.


----------



## Recel (May 5, 2011)

Around the ball goes,
the table is turned.
This thread is about hate,
So let the world burn!


----------



## RedSavage (May 5, 2011)

We've now done bed time stories, limericks, haikus, and free verse. 

What literary short-tale tool shall we use next... How about fables? Small stories with an obvious simple moral. :3


----------



## Ozriel (May 5, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> We've now done bed time stories, limericks, haikus, and free verse.
> 
> What literary short-tale tool shall we use next... How about fables? Small stories with an obvious simple moral. :3


 
Good idea.


----------



## Ozriel (May 5, 2011)

There once was a fox that liked to take it up the ass.
He contracted AIDS and died really fast.

One thing he tried
before he died,
was spread it to the furry masses. :V


----------



## Thatch (May 5, 2011)

Aden said:


> YOU STILL CAN
> go go go
> it's not like we're claiming topics or anything


 
Eh, I tried to build upon LizardKing's limerick, but I can do those for shit nowadays :c

I guess I'll have to risk being lame.

Once upon a time, in the mystical domain of FAF, a peculiar traveler appeared. Bearing the name Shadow Nazi, he claimed to have been initiated into the world of Alchemy by his father. His stories of the wonders he was capable of producing, using runes and transmutation circles, and the groundbreaking research for which, despite being 17, he was being handsomely paid were amazing. Yet for some reason, the inhabitants of FAF were hestiant to believe the newcomer. His workshop looked like an average, dirty garage with absolutely no scientific OR magical equipement. Even some of his alchemical feats seemed to be nothing more than elementary chemistry to the wiser parts of the population. When confronted, the stranger could not come with an explanation, yet still bosted about his ability to turn objects and people invisible. Finally, enraged and being accused of overdosing Full Metal Alchemist, he threatened the people of FAF that his bosses would come and use their alchemy to make them dissapear. Unfortunately for him, no one actively taking part in his ridiculing dissapeared to this day, while Shadow Nazi was chased away. He attempted to return once more, but his shenanigans were still fresh in the memory of the FAF populace, who were quick to chase him away once again.

Seriously, read up people, those were the golden days of FAF :V


----------



## Corto (May 5, 2011)

There was once upon a time
A forum terrible and mine
Which I ruled with my iron fist
Banned whoever insulted me first

But then stranger times came
Forums got even more lame
Newer blood joined the staff team
And the whole userbase followed a gal that was mean

Suddenly I didn't recognize the forums no more
Neither the team to which allegiance I swore
As old file and rank decided to leave
Or promotions to admins and mainsite staff achieve

No one respected the Rommel avatar after some years
Stuck as a lame joke, or so it appears
Decided to step down, let the new mods arise
A lonely tear rolling down my drunken eyes

But the joke's on you, bunch of crazy assholes
Discussing lame shit like furry porn and game consoles
Meanwhile I laugh and get fat on cheap beer
While you keep dissing newbies in the site of Dragoneer


----------



## Corto (May 5, 2011)

Screw bedtime stories. Rap battles are better.


----------



## Fay V (May 5, 2011)

JW, the haiku made me smile 

Once upon a time, there was a little devil. I'm not gonna rhyme, so deal with it in narrative. Anyway this devil was brilliant, a student of the arts and science, but she came across a dark place. The forums were filled with furries. Neckbeards and failure abound. What was a devil to do, but speak her mind and put these furfags in their place. She raged and she ranted, she cursed and flamed. Then a funny thing happened, they say her popularity grew three sizes that day!
 For the regulars liked this little show. They demanded more raged and summoned the empty god of anger. With tongue in cheek they'd make comments about her. She'd show up on queue and rage like a champion, but the mods were finding this trick to be old. The poor devil was not long for this world, but was bashed with a hammer and kicked to the curb.
In the wake of her absence new rage was unleashed, by tigers, and llamas, and other such beasts. But the regulars knew this wasn't enough. This rage was stale, it was forced, it was wrong. They needed their Devil to apply the right burn. So a cry went up to save their false god, and the mods heard the prayers and relented. The devil was free to return to the forums, and show the furries the error in their ways. But despite the miracle something terrible had happened. The fake rage had remained, with a few stupid posers and our delightful devil? Her muzzle grew 3 times tighter that day.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 5, 2011)

Back to bedtime stories...

Once upon a time there was cub porn.
One day it was deemed something that should not be uploaded to fa.
There was many bawwing threads made and exchanges of foul words to the mods.
And nothing of value was lost. Also dog dicks.

Amidoinitright?


----------



## Corto (May 5, 2011)

DD that is the worst rap I've ever seen. See me after class.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 5, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Seriously, read up people, those were the golden days of FAF :V


 
That was harrawriaus. I wish I was on FAF for so long.


----------



## Kiru-kun (May 5, 2011)

Wait a god damn minute
how do I keep missing these threads?
I should stop fucking sleeping...


amidoinitrite?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 5, 2011)

Corto said:


> DD that is the worst rap I've ever seen. See me after class.



rap is really awful poetry. 

I did not rap! :[


----------



## Sai_Wolf (May 5, 2011)

Gibby said:


> That was harrawriaus. I wish I was on FAF for so long.


 
My mind is full of fuck from that entire thread, and I'm not even done reading yet.


----------



## Fay V (May 5, 2011)

Once there was a fursuit builder
or at least that's what he claimed
He had big ideas about paper
little did he know he'd be shamed

He knew this idea was the best
to use paper and hard plastic
These furries should have felt blessed
but they were only sarcastic

They cried the suits were stupid
dangerous and hard to wear
inside it would be too humid
and fiberglass was quite a scare

They claimed these suits would kill them
they yelled as he insisted they won't
he knew his idea was a gem
in the rough of safe cloth and foam

So he went on with his advice
to use fiberglass and cardstock
It was only a bit higher price
and would make it impossible to walk

Thank god for the mods of this forum
that put this stupidity to rest
Who entered into this quorum
and banned this dense pest. 

For now we don't have to see
To whatever ideas he'll spout
For a little while we're free
until the ban timer runs out.


----------



## Thatch (May 5, 2011)

Gibby said:


> That was harrawriaus. I wish I was on FAF for so long.





Sai_Wolf said:


> My mind is full of fuck from that entire thread, and I'm not even done reading yet.



And people still wonder why we're all "FAF was better in our time" :V


----------



## Fay V (May 5, 2011)

Thatch said:


> And people still wonder why we're all "FAF was better in our time" :V


 it was more interesting.


----------



## SnowFox (May 5, 2011)

Thatch said:


> And people still wonder why we're all "FAF was better in our time" :V


 
It only seems like yesterday. I was honestly shocked to see the date was 2008.


----------



## Mentova (May 5, 2011)

SnowFox said:


> It only seems like yesterday. I was honestly shocked to see the date was 2008.


 You have been on this forum for 3 years. How does that make you feel?


----------



## Volkodav (May 5, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You have been on this forum for 3 years. How does that make you feel?


 Feels like I'm surrounded by losers like I was when i joined


----------



## Aden (May 5, 2011)

May 2007
egads

also stay the hell off my lawn


----------



## Mentova (May 5, 2011)

Aden said:


> May 2007
> egads
> 
> also stay the hell off my lawn


 And yet you only have 600 more posts than me.

Make me go outside =[


----------



## SnowFox (May 5, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You have been on this forum for 3 years. How does that make you feel?


 
It makes me want to cry, Seriously. I've wasted so much of my life and now I don't even know what I used to do before I came here. I don't know what I'd do if the forum disappeared, probably just realise my life is dumb and sink into an even worse depression :[



Aden said:


> May 2007
> egads
> 
> also stay the hell off my lawn


 
Didn't you post under a different account when you started or did you just get a name change? I tracked you down once but I can't remember your old name.

EDIT: 
WelcomeTheCollapse - Oct 2006
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/3507-Fennec-Says-Hi!

:3


----------



## LizardKing (May 5, 2011)

SnowFox said:


> Didn't you post under a different account when you started or did you just get a name change? I tracked you down once but I can't remember your old name.


 
Can't be any worse than Grim's or Xaerun's old names.

Edit: Oh yeah, WelcomeTheCollapse, I remember that.

Edit edit: Ninja'd :c

Edit edit edit: I forgot about the furry band xD


----------



## Mentova (May 5, 2011)

SnowFox said:


> It makes me want to cry, Seriously. I've wasted so much of my life and now I don't even know what I used to do before I came here. I don't know what I'd do if the forum disappeared, probably just realise my life is dumb and sink into an even worse depression :[


 That was a much more depressing answer than I was expecting. =[


LizardKing said:


> Can't be any worse than Grim's or Xaerun's old names.


 teehee, shadowknuckles.


----------



## SnowFox (May 5, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Can't be any worse than Grim's or Xaerun's old names.


 
I remember shadowknuckles, but who did Grim used to be?


----------



## Azure (May 5, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Can't be any worse than Grim's or Xaerun's old names.


 Grimfag. ShadowKnuckles. Oh the distant past.


----------



## LizardKing (May 5, 2011)

There once was a furry called Grim
And I haven't seen him for a while
... :c


----------



## Thatch (May 5, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> And I haven't seen him for a while
> ... :c


 
Dammit, I have him on skype and he's on from time to time, yet I haven't talked with him or Arc for some time now D:


----------



## Mentova (May 5, 2011)

Once upon a time, there was an adorable cardfox named Fay. She was a great artist and decided to share her skills with her friends by creating them avatars. The people were overjoyed! The avatars were cute, fun, and certainly caught the attention of the masses. They became known as "fayvatars". Soon, everyone wanted one, and Fay had a long list of names to create these avatars for. Their numbers grew and grew until the people laughed that she was taking over the forums. It was then that Fay decided that she had the potential to do just that, and she began scheming. Her generous offers of free arts would bend the people to her will. Her art never really was truly free. She needed your soul. Thankfully, they soon got phased out by Gaz and Deo's avatars before Fay's plot could be set into motion. To this day, the cardfox claims she is not done and that she has more to make. Let this tale be a warning about how power can corrupt you. :V


----------



## Recel (May 5, 2011)

You just made me +watch Fay V-s art you know... I see, your her helper to steal souls! :V


----------



## Jashwa (May 5, 2011)

Once upon a time there was a slutfox named HK. He was pretty horrible; he even usedtobeacommunist. He would always "ironically" try to typefuck people in threads and spam the shit out of everything. Then he got slightly better, developed a crush on Fay which everyone d'awwed at, and came to terms with his sexuality.

The end.


----------



## Mentova (May 5, 2011)

Recel said:


> You just made me +watch Fay V-s art you know... I see, your her helper to steal souls! :V


 You should watch her anyways because she is awesome.

A long time ago there was a meancat named Jash and I should've punch him in the gut last Saturday and left him to the mercy of crazy rednecks after announcing to them that he was in a gay relationship. >=[


----------



## Oopslol (May 5, 2011)

Oh snap, drama in the thread about drama now?

Now all we need is Drama from Fantasy Factory and we're set.


----------



## Thatch (May 5, 2011)

Oopslol said:


> Oh snap, drama in the thread about drama now?
> 
> Now all we need is Drama from Fantasy Factory and we're set.


 
wat?

Are we posting in the same thread?


----------



## LizardKing (May 5, 2011)

Another haiku:

And now it has gone
Some ninja moderating
Nothing to see here


----------



## Deo (May 5, 2011)

There once was a tasmanian devil who wrote many threads, the majority of which were quickly locked. But two of which were stickied. This pleased her.


----------



## Fay V (May 5, 2011)

HK at first I was like  then I was like :\

Deo, did you enjoy my tail of the godly devil?


----------



## Mentova (May 5, 2011)

Fay V said:


> HK at first I was like  then I was like :\
> 
> Deo, did you enjoy my tail of the godly devil?


 Hey it's your fault for talking about taking over the forums and stealing souls with free art. :V


----------



## Ley (May 5, 2011)

I knew there'd be drama.

I've made a crapload of threads, only one of which were stickied. x3c


----------



## Recel (May 5, 2011)

And the people of FaF cheered! For there was drama in there threads once again in a year! For the tall, the small; the quiet and the loud. Drama filled there homes with many things to laugh about!


----------



## Deo (May 5, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Deo, did you enjoy my tail of the godly devil?


 YES my face was all *squee!*


----------



## Jashwa (May 5, 2011)

Needs less asspats and more callouts.


----------



## Fay V (May 5, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Hey it's your fault for talking about taking over the forums and stealing souls with free art. :V


 wait till mods apps open


----------



## Ley (May 5, 2011)

Haven't been here long enough for that...

...and I can't write...

.......but I'll try...


----------



## Unsilenced (May 5, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Needs less asspats and more callouts.


 
DRAMAZ!


----------



## Mentova (May 5, 2011)

Fay V said:


> wait till mods apps open


 Please don't ban me =[


----------



## Recel (May 5, 2011)

Cant write drama... I dont have anyone here who I would love or hate... no subject for drama.


----------



## Azure (May 5, 2011)

Those who remember...


----------



## Ley (May 5, 2011)

I wrote a long story but then read it over. Deleted it xC


----------



## Mentova (May 5, 2011)

Ley said:


> I wrote a long story but then read it over. Deleted it xC


 Oh come on. Even I posted my crappy story that even disappointed the person it was about. :V


----------



## Icky (May 5, 2011)

This is one of the best thread ideas I've had, and I didn't even make it :c.



dinosaurdammit said:


> There once was a burd fag named icky
> Though as I recall is not picky
> He only spoke in squaks
> and liked to perch on hk the fox
> and agrees that this thread should have a sticky


 
:3c


----------



## Thatch (May 5, 2011)

Azure said:


> Those who remember...


 
Wait, shit, is that Ty?

Because I can't recall that.


----------



## Alstor (May 5, 2011)

Fuck this poetry and limericks. We need some more PROSE


 There once were three ragers in the land of the Furaffinity Forums: one with the wings of the ass, one with the marks of a card, and one with the teeth of the devil. The three terrorized the mortals that passed their way with arrogance and unpleasantness. With each one, they surrounded the fool, throwing insults and painful facts at this doomed soul until they left feeling the same rage the three women felt. When questioned on why they did this, they would chant in unison, â€œAcceptance is trolling, and trolling is acceptance: Post through the dumbass quotes and filthy kinks.â€ And the rest of the plebeians followed this rule. And they would drive around in an automobile, bobbing their heads in the beat of a Samwell song with grimaces plastered on their faces.
 One day, while they were chanting their wish for the annoying, â€œDouble double, toil and trouble,â€ a mod from the kingdom of Neer charged the witches of terrorizing the villagers. When the rager with the wings of the ass came to argue, the mod's sword cut through her shoulder, leaving her to die on the ground, to the dismay of the two remaining witches and the villagers.
 Some weeks afterward, another mod with fur of brown and tan came and tried to end the quarrels. Still angry about her last victim, the rager with the teeth of the devil tried to curse the mod out. He tried to remind her of what the law said, but the raging continued. Finally, with one quick stab in the chest, the rager fell to the ground in a pool of her own blood.
 When the mod left, the final rager, the one with the marks of a card, decided to revive her recently lost friend, not wanting to fight the foolish demons that still scoured across the land. The problem was that the two ragers already tried to revive the rager with the wings of the ass, but to no avail. So, the single rager, with combination of the villagers, summoned the soul back into the the dead rager's body, letting her live once again.
 After this, the two surviving ragers brought out some grasses to smoke: the rager with the marks of a card smoked from a pipe, and the rager with the teeth of the devil smoked from a cigar. They took the in contentment, looking over the countryside of fox cum and flame wars. Their friendship had grown more than just a companionship of rage. No, these were two intellectuals with a common trait: to drive out the evil from the land. And they were doing a pretty damn good job of it. They were the heroes in their own minds.


 Funny thing is, I never read Macbeth. :V


----------



## ArielMT (May 5, 2011)

Short-lived, but I once vanquished a self-righteous prick who must have truly believed that his Microsoft Certified Professional status conferred god-like powers of computer knowledge and skills upon him.  He was soon forgotten, but his notoriety came from calling the person who helped me solve the problem that baffled him (applying a simple hotfix to a known problem fitting my symptoms precisely) an idiot who didn't know a motherboard from a mouse.  (Yeah, geek overload, but I think I'll have a non-geek story.)


----------



## RedSavage (May 5, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> Short-lived, but I once vanquished a self-righteous prick who must have truly believed that his Microsoft Certified Professional status conferred god-like powers of computer knowledge and skills upon him.  He was soon forgotten, but his notoriety came from calling the person who helped me solve the problem that baffled him (applying a simple hotfix to a known problem fitting my symptoms precisely) an idiot who didn't know a motherboard from a mouse.  (Yeah, geek overload, but I think I'll have a non-geek story.)


 
oh god. read the whole thing. can't stop laughing. 

you monster. XD I'll love you forever for that.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 5, 2011)

Deo said:


> then writeyour own godddamned thing


 
I wrote this for you
Using waveforms


----------



## ArielMT (May 5, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> oh god. read the whole thing. can't stop laughing.
> 
> you monster. XD I'll love you forever for that.


 
I counted no fewer than eight failures of his in that thread, and not solving the problem wasn't one of them.


----------



## Deo (May 6, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> I wrote this for you
> Using waveforms


 I... I am surprised. I actually _like _it. I'm pretty much a classical and alternative rock person only, and generally hate computer made music/sound. But seriously, this is bizarre, I like this. This is such a strange feeling of paradigm shift.


----------



## Fay V (May 6, 2011)

Alstor said:


> Fuck this poetry and limericks. We need some more PROSE
> 
> 
> There once were three ragers in the land of the Furaffinity Forums: one with the wings of the ass, one with the marks of a card, and one with the teeth of the devil. The three terrorized the mortals that passed their way with arrogance and unpleasantness. With each one, they surrounded the fool, throwing insults and painful facts at this doomed soul until they left feeling the same rage the three women felt. When questioned on why they did this, they would chant in unison, â€œAcceptance is trolling, and trolling is acceptance: Post through the dumbass quotes and filthy kinks.â€ And the rest of the plebeians followed this rule. And they would drive around in an automobile, bobbing their heads in the beat of a Samwell song with grimaces plastered on their faces.
> ...


 This is my fav so far


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 6, 2011)

Once upon a time there was a little sausage called Gibby.

And he lived happily ever after.

The end.


----------



## Cain (May 6, 2011)

Deo said:


> I... I am surprised. I actually _like _it. I'm pretty much a classical and alternative rock person only, and generally hate computer made music/sound. But seriously, this is bizarre, I like this. This is such a strange feeling of paradigm shift.


 
Classical as in classical music or classic rock?

<3 Alternative.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 6, 2011)

*Gibby*
There once was a fox called Gibby,
Who's avatar looked almost Chibi,
He lacks sugar and spice,
but is still terribly nice,
all the girls want to have his baby.

(yes I do pronounce chibi as "chibby")

*Jashwa*
On FAF you will find a cat,
a self proclaimed dick at that,
he's been around for ages,
flaming newbs of all stages.
All he needs now is a hat.

*Deo*
There once was a user called Deo,
who's badassery was greater than Neo,
with her hammer of rage,
for the introductions page.
Now she's laying low in Rio.

*H&K*
There once was a poor little slutfox,
who liked to keep his dick in a box.
"I'm not gay!" he cried,
everyone assumed he lied,
And his washing machine ate one of his socks.

*FayV*
There was a woman with great art skill,
many avatars she drew with a will.
To be the best of the best, 
was her only request.
That is until she sends you the bill.


----------



## Kiru-kun (May 6, 2011)

So... like... last night, I came up with two HK limericks


There once was a fox name HK
who constantly screamed "I'M NOT GAY!"
Until there was drama
about a fox and a Llama
Now he yells "We're just friends! It's not that way!"

aaaaand

There once was a fox named HK
who had a cardfox buddy named Fay Fay
they ran over the hills
through the flowers and fields
and are still bosom buddies to this day


:3


----------



## Mentova (May 15, 2011)

Let's get this going again.

Diamond house cat
Insults FAF users
Secretly nice guy

Red white gold card fox
Creates adorable art
Everyone dawws

Angry devil girl
Has awesome taste in music
And also movies

Tan dog in a shirt
Is a very nice fellow
But is a hipster


----------



## Unsilenced (May 15, 2011)

OOH! OOH! Someone should right something about m-AAAAAGHH! 

WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT FOR? WHAT DID I DO? 

Wait...

No... 

Put that down! No... NO... NO!

AAAUGHHH!! NOT THE FACE! NOT THE FACE! 

[The rest of the post has been removed by order of the Cyberpolice as part of an ongoing investigation]


----------



## Recel (May 15, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> OOH! OOH! Someone should right something about m-AAAAAGHH!
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT FOR? WHAT DID I DO?
> 
> ...



Once there was a cat, who could never close hes mouth.
Unsilenced was hes name, even tho he cannot shout.

He walked into this thread looking for atention,
But the only thing he got is a punch in the lower section.

There ends the tale of this strange little cat,
Who only had a cigar and a top hat.

Better Unsilenced? :V


----------



## Unsilenced (May 15, 2011)

Recel said:


> Once there was a cat, who could never close hes mouth.
> Unsilenced was hes name, even tho he cannot shout.
> 
> He walked into this thread looking for atention,
> ...


 
Brilliant. :v


----------



## RedSavage (Jun 2, 2011)

This is the tale of two cities. One was merely known as FA, while the other was known as FAF, thanks to a dyslexic furry who though it needed an extra F. These two cities, while very similar at first glance, were very different. FA had a much higher population, but to the point of overpopulation with the same drabble of repainted fox sluts and sparkle dogs, as well as an incongruible amount of hybrids. And due to this high population, FA tended to diverge into smaller groups of yaoi fanbois, porn fanbois, fat fur fan bois, more porn fan bois, and recycled memes. FA is known quite well for it's quality of memes, which is not to say that they were good. In fact, they weren't. They were terrible, but that's why they were so well known. 

FAF, in comparison, had a much smaller population. More so, FAF had a smaller population of permanent residents, or at least in contrast to FA. (Though, many FAFers had homes in FA. More of a weekend type deal.)  FAF was also a town more centered around discussion, philosophy, and debate, while FA was more of a bohemian gathering of porn and vore artists. Because of this, FAF was much more interconnected. A double edged blade, as the depths of some of the conversations went deeper than most FA members could even fathom, and then some of the public debate was as thin as a mary-sue-furry's backstory. 

Now, these two cities are usually kept separate. The founding fathers of these two cities were in the same, but with very different rules and legislation. In fact, FA legislation relied on the public speaking areas of FAF to hear the opinions and thoughts of FA goers. While it seemed to an outsider as a roundabout way of communication, it worked well. FAF was a city built on conversation and debate, good or bad.

However, one thing plagued FAF. On occasion, law would change in FA, and because the quickest way to get the attention of the founding fathers of FA was for the porn loving pedophile bohemian FA members to truck up and go to FAF. The city would be hounded by n00bs of all shapes and sizes, fresh off the wagon, and ready to scream at the top of their lungs in all the wrong ways. Their arguments were invalid. The screamed in the wrong areas. And they ways of speaking were far from debate, but rather much more akin to whining, bitching, and moaning. Similar to the sound of a cow in heat getting humped by a bull. 

So with every law change, FAF denizens are left with the job of battling the porn loving bohemians and their dumbassery. But in the end, they've come to accept it as a part of life in FAF, right alongside the normal amount of mundane and spineless soapboxing they get daily. They enjoy the challenge and joys of pointing out all of the stupidity in every words of the vore/fat-fur/hyper loving bohemians, and it even becomes a sport at times. It's even rumored that some FAF patrol-officers often plaque the dumbest or most outlandish mantras of the bohemian protesters, and post them up for all to see. ie: Aden and his sig.

So even though the doctor's station is often filled with patients suffering from bruised faces from face-palms, most of the FAF denizens take a bitter glee in the bashing of these often one-time-porn-loving-bohemian users and whiners from FA. 

I know I do.


----------



## Sar (Jun 9, 2011)

Oopslol said:


> *snaps fingers*
> 
> You're a poet and did know it!


 
*eyes light up* Seems legit.


----------



## Kyuugaikaka (Jun 9, 2011)

THIS _THREAD_ *IS* _*QUITE*_ *A**W**E**S**O**M**E*


----------



## Deo (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh man. You people have not disappointed me. 
Please continue.


----------



## RedSavage (Jun 21, 2011)

Oh jeeze Deo... you go and post that and this thread just DIES. I'd think of more, but I don't know many of the crazy fucks that once graced this place. Basically my stories have been about unnatural phenomena and general stereotypes of FAF. 

So... throw me an idea, anyone. I'll write it. I'll write that bitch like the rent is too damn high.


----------



## Icen (Jul 7, 2011)

Wooby writing me poetry.

'nuff said.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 11, 2011)

My first attempts at haiku (or poetry for that matter),
This basically covers all the pony avatars I could find

Some purple pony
Often seen wielding keytar
But cannot play it

Blood stained hooves, black boots
Staring angrily forward
He's homicidal

Rainbow head to toe
Flailing at air unknown
Silently moves mouth

Humble looking one
Butterfly resting on nose
Wall is much too high

Blue, purple, glasses
Looking very unamused
Hmmpfs away at all

Dipped in pink dye, high
encompasses all with laughs
scented with lemon


----------



## Ley (Aug 11, 2011)

Alright I'm trying this again. 


A coyote writes
And all of faf rejoices
'cos his posts are true

tazzy devils rage
the nooblets cower in threads
and run far from here 

a fay fox mods us
and wows us with awesome posts
making 'tards go poof

I wanted to write up something about my first post on the introductory post I made all that february ago.. but it was too terrible

so I'm just going to let someone else do it XD


----------



## Fay V (Aug 11, 2011)

Ley said:


> Alright I'm trying this again.
> 
> 
> A coyote writes
> ...



wait, how have you only been here since February?


----------



## Littlerock (Aug 11, 2011)

_spam-bots wreak havoc
 as the newbs try to report
but the mods are drunk_

Dammit Ley, this is like a yawn. It SPREADS.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 11, 2011)

A tale of the newb:

Once, a brave newbie did post an introduction thread. Upon inspection of this thread, some time later, his eyes grew wide, and his mouth grew limp.
And so, he did ragequit, as he could not handle the wit and banter of the denizens of FAF. Trolls! He did scream. Trolls everywhere! And yet, his presence, though ever felt in the new introduction threads made everyday, faded away, destined to be repeated again and again, as long as the boards remain.


I am lame, but it's 3am and I'm bored.


----------



## Littlerock (Aug 11, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> A tale of the newb:
> 
> Once, a brave newbie did post an introduction thread. Upon inspection of this thread, some time later, his eyes grew wide, and his mouth grew limp.
> And so, he did ragequit, as he could not handle the wit and banter of the denizens of FAF. Trolls! He did scream. Trolls everywhere! And yet, his presence, though ever felt in the new introduction threads made everyday, faded away, destined to be repeated again and again, as long as the boards remain.
> ...


"Curse of the Newkind"
I like this Grimmy style.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 11, 2011)

There once was an Exploding piglet
He was always acting like a little niglet
He'd make spam threads all day and all night
and then cry about how the locks weren't right


----------



## Kranda (Aug 11, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> There once was an Exploding piglet
> He was always acting like a little niglet
> He'd make spam threads all day and all night
> and then cry about how the locks weren't right



Shh. He might see what you posted and make another thread complaining about how things need to change and that people should be nicer.


----------



## Ley (Aug 11, 2011)

Fay V said:


> wait, how have you only been here since February?



mmmmmmmyeah I've only been here since February. c:


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 12, 2011)

One time my purriend wrote me a poem about me

this is how it is

I know this guy named Clay
And I talk to him every day
But I know he's got a secret that he keeps
You see he'll beat you up in bed
He'll knock the teeth out of your head
But a ghost will send him down beneath the sheets

They said he was a total wussy
And he's just a little pussy
But I'll vouch that all these rumors just ain't right
And Clay would tell that to your face
And he'd put you in your place
If he wasn't hiding from the ghosts in broad daylight

You better cross your fingers now
That Clayton isn't on the prowl
So I'd suggest you run inside safe in your home
But if you're gonna' start a fight
Would you stay in broad daylight
'Cause otherwise the screams you hear won't be your own

I guess what I want to say
And what I hope you'll take away
From this poetic dissertation is just one thing
It should come as no surprise
If I had to summarize:
Is he's the only blue dog who's a yellow scaredy-cat.

C:


----------

